# finishing off grass fed cattle ?



## Alaska (Jun 16, 2012)

I dont want use corn but would love to fatten off our steer before butchering.
And yes this is my first rodeo.
would love to hear suggestions. Our cows are now grazing on 60 acres of grass and weeds mostly native pasture in west texas (mason county)


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

To have beef that is actually "finished" on grass, you have to have genetics which are capable of marbling without grain and you have to have high quality graze. If you pen up your steer and feed him good alfalfa hay you might get there if he has the right genetics. 

And if you like very lean meat, like venison, you might still be happy with a less than finished beef.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

When do you plan on butchering? In my area if I was butchering one of native grass mid June to early July would be my target dates. If you could feed the butcher calf by himself a couple of flakes of good alfalfa hay a day would help off set the loss of protein in the maturing grass.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Use corn. Work up to full feed corn while still on pasture. Butcher in 60 days. Best beef ever.


----------



## backachersfarm (Jun 14, 2005)

Feeding that much corn defeats your goal in my opinion. we raise one calf a yr from our dairy cow, Since there are only 2 of us we butcher it as soon as spring grasses are spent. Since he is young...about 15 mo... and on early grass it has always been good.


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

As long as the animal is gaining weight it should be fine. Never butcher an animal who is losing weight, it'll be tough. If you had lush pasture you could put some fat on him but it isn't necessary. 

Remember you'll have to cook it differently from what you're used to because it won't be loaded with fat.

Oh, and your heart will thank you  Grass fed beef is actually healthy for you.


----------



## ArmyDoc (May 13, 2007)

When were you wanting to butcher? Best time finish grass fed around here is spring, and then butcher in June. That way they are on the lushest grass of the year. We get another smaller flush of growth after it cools down from summer, but before it goes dormant for winter.

Most important thing to remember is it doesn't have to be 100% one or the other. It's up to you. You can leave him strictly on pasture, and add hay if needed. You can leave him on pasture and give him a coffee can or more of grain treat every night on top of what he eats during the day. Or you can confine him and feed him straight grain (after a transition period of both). 

If you haven't had grass finished beef, I'd try supplementing with grain while leaving him on pasture. You'll get something inbetween what your used to from the store and what straight grass would give you. 

Best of luck to you,


----------



## Alaska (Jun 16, 2012)

We plan to butcher around turkey day. He will be 20 months at the time. It will be cooler then and easier to keep cool. We live off the grid so electricity is a premium and we will most likely time it with a preferable weather report. I also hope to have a well insulated cooler big enough to hang him quartered built by then. 
He is mostly angus maybe a little brangus.
we have had a lot of grass fed beef. And have been eating more moose and venison than beef for years. So we do like our beef lean, bust I must admit I do like some marbling and a little fat on my ribeye.


----------



## Alaska (Jun 16, 2012)

Is there another grain or commercial mix that does not add to the unhealthy fat that corn does?


----------



## ArmyDoc (May 13, 2007)

I'm sure I'm about to be drawn and quartered... but I don't believe in "healthy fat". Yes, grass fed beef, that is marbled, will be higher in omega 3's etc. But the fat is still not "good" for you. That said, in moderation, it isn't going to kill you either, and I like beef that is at least somewhat marbled better.

You could try alfalfa pellets instead of corn. That would keep it grass fed, and provide extra protein.


----------



## Alaska (Jun 16, 2012)

I dont know one fat from another but mrs alaska sure does. Shes the one trying to make me live forever. I do like some marbleing in my steak
finally some more rain today so maybe we will have grass late into the fall.
I guess I may pick up some alfalfa square bales to go with the kleingrass


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

ArmyDoc said:


> I'm sure I'm about to be drawn and quartered... but I don't believe in "healthy fat". Yes, grass fed beef, that is marbled, will be higher in omega 3's etc. But the fat is still not "good" for you. That said, in moderation, it isn't going to kill you either, and I like beef that is at least somewhat marbled better.
> 
> You could try alfalfa pellets instead of corn. That would keep it grass fed, and provide extra protein.


Doc I was sort of thinking the same thing earlier when I responded but didn't quite know how to word it. "Finishing" beef cows basically means laying the fat on them to me. Eating a lot of fat is bad for us no matter what kind of fat it is. Our bodies actually need only a small amount of fat to be healthy. But research has shown that our cardiovascular systems are healthier with the ratios of fatty acids that would basically be found in wild or totally grass fed meats.


----------



## Alaska (Jun 16, 2012)

well all the cows are fat now including the steer who looks pregnant himself 60 acres gives them plenty of forage, even with the draught last year we only bought two round bales and a couple doz square bales and probably could have got by without it. We are getting just enough rain this year to tease the grass into staying green. Some locals are already planning thier second cutting of hay where as most did not cut any last year.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

Alaska said:


> Is there another grain or commercial mix that does not add to the unhealthy fat that corn does?


 I'm sure there will be some flaming for this but I like to use all stock. It's just a common mix of grain for pretty much any animal. I use it for my rabbits as well because it's so cheap. I believe it's got mostly oats and wheat in it but don't quote me on that.

We 'finished' our last steer on all stock and grass together. I was giving the steer about 4-5 lbs (about a coffee can full) a day of all stock and all the grass he wanted. Fat and tasty!

ETA: I run Holsteins mostly now from an organic farm that's bred them for grass. Grain fattens them up fast, and it does tend to make more fat than I like unless I keep them on grass.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

The amount of beef fat a person consumes is such a negligible part of the overall diet that the fat profile it contains isn't going to make much of a difference, if any. Unless you eat 70% gound beef and prime rib all the time, accompanied by deep fried foods with plenty of processed flour and refined sugar, which I'm sure some unfortunate souls actually do. If your diet contains a lot of vegetables and fruits, especially the ones high in antioxidants, and a good spectrum of whole grains, enjoy your marbled beef and don't feel guilty about it!


----------



## SteveO (Apr 14, 2009)

I will let you know how the spring grasses finishing were for mine. I pick him up on Monday. I guess I will suffer with steak on Tuesday. 
What can I say some times you just got to take or in this case eat one or two for the team
Steve
Ps For Alaska this one is a 50% lowline steer


----------



## Alaska (Jun 16, 2012)

SteveO said:


> I will let you know how the spring grasses finishing were for mine. I pick him up on Monday. I guess I will suffer with steak on Tuesday.
> What can I say some times you just got to take or in this case eat one or two for the team
> Steve
> Ps For Alaska this one is a 50% lowline steer


 pm me and I will give you the address to send the steaks to


----------



## SCRancher (Jan 11, 2011)

Well I had to process an 8 year old cow earlier this year, she hurt her back and I penned her up for about 3 months eating nothing but "cow" quality grass hay (mostly Johnson Grass). When she did not recover well enough to be kept as a brood cow she went to the processor.

The cow was in about a BCS of about 5 or 6 when she was processed.

Cooked low and slow all the meat is super tasty. My experience is that if I try to cook quickly with anything but the fillets then it's like shoe leather.

The fat from this cow hardens quickly and leaves a film in your mouth but generally has a good but stronger flavor than store bought meat.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

Butchering a young steer that is fat as yousay and has'nt had to walk a mile a day to get full or to get to water your beef will be fairly tender and juicy .prime cuts of beef are hard to find grocery stores only go up to choice ;select being the cheaper type mostly in hamburger to get prime cuts I belive a beef has to be 17 mounths old and grain fattend corn puting the best firm well flavoredfat on housteens and jerseys never marble up no matter how much they eat herfords and angus are the best so you are ahead of those .if you can get some corn to feed him even if only for the last few weeks if will firm up the fat and improve the flavor.but if you have been eating moose n deer and not like most of us able to aford 27$ + a pound gormet steaks you will be very happy with it right off grass and leaner


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

Grass vs grain fed is a personal choice, everyone has a different pallet and diet plan.

Feeding grains will increase the Omega 6 fats in the meat, which are not good for you. If you use meat as a garnish, then this is not such a big deal as if you eat a meat-heavy diet.

Feeding grains will increase marbling and fatten him up faster than hay.

So it's really up to you...


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

When I used to fatten steers for slaughter, they had been 100% on grass. Usually we would introduce cracked corn and then take the animal off grass completely. He would then be feed nothing but corn for 30-60 days. We hung beef in the cooler for 15-21 days. Yes we had to trim lots of waste off but we always had great tasting and tender beef. I have no idea about the health factor.


----------



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

We butchered one of our two Holstein bulls at 11 months because his name had become "D**NCOW!" when he got out regularly. The other will wait until he's about 16 months. The first is tender, tasty, and has nearly no fat at all. They were/are both on pasture with brewers' grain daily. 

I'm confused about "grain." The brewers' grain is wheat and barley - the percentages change week to week. Generally, he gets 2 5-gallon buckets a day (remember, this stuff is very wet and weight is mostly water) and shares with his friend, a small pig. I realize that doesn't match corn, but would you expect him to put on fat with that feed after he gets past the growing-up-not-out stage? He's filled out, has no bones visible, but I'd like to have just a little fat on the steaks and best cuts. Had to use slaughter-house fat to make hamburger out of the first one.
Kit


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

KIT.S said:


> We butchered one of our two Holstein bulls at 11 months because his name had become "D**NCOW!" when he got out regularly. The other will wait until he's about 16 months. The first is tender, tasty, and has nearly no fat at all. They were/are both on pasture with brewers' grain daily.
> 
> I'm confused about "grain." The brewers' grain is wheat and barley - the percentages change week to week. Generally, he gets 2 5-gallon buckets a day (remember, this stuff is very wet and weight is mostly water) and shares with his friend, a small pig. I realize that doesn't match corn, but would you expect him to put on fat with that feed after he gets past the growing-up-not-out stage? He's filled out, has no bones visible, but I'd like to have just a little fat on the steaks and best cuts. Had to use slaughter-house fat to make hamburger out of the first one.
> Kit


 I use all stock (mostly barley, oats and a bit of corn) and mine puts on some fat. 

A little trick for making burgers form really lean beef, add some stale bread and milk to the ground beef. Helps to hold it together and moisten it up a bit.


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

To the op, any type of grain fed will alter the natural balance of fatty acids that grass fed beef have. But I have a feeling your wife already knows this


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

th


KIT.S said:


> We butchered one of our two Holstein bulls at 11 months because his name had become "D**NCOW!" when he got out regularly. The other will wait until he's about 16 months. The first is tender, tasty, and has nearly no fat at all. They were/are both on pasture with brewers' grain daily.
> 
> I'm confused about "grain." The brewers' grain is wheat and barley - the percentages change week to week. Generally, he gets 2 5-gallon buckets a day (remember, this stuff is very wet and weight is mostly water) and shares with his friend, a small pig. I realize that doesn't match corn, but would you expect him to put on fat with that feed after he gets past the growing-up-not-out stage? He's filled out, has no bones visible, but I'd like to have just a little fat on the steaks and best cuts. Had to use slaughter-house fat to make hamburger out of the first one.
> Kit


The dairy breeds will put on fat some on the out side of the meat but will not marble (have some fat throughout the roast and steaks) as mentioned earlyer this is what makes prime or gormeit beef extra tender and flavored so well.even the beef breeds have. To be over 17 months to achive this and corn produceing the best flavor ,other grains will fatten your. Hosteen just fine .your 1'st calf was to young and could be labled baby beef his genineticks were for milk fat in the bucket not on his back .he definitly will have more fat as he gets older .this is the reason they are lower priced when sold at market.going mostly for burger.now let's. Talk. Pork if you want better bacon and chops better feed em corn for a month befor butchering to firm up the fat


----------



## Alaska (Jun 16, 2012)

Years ago we started mixing our ground meat with olive oil and leave the fat out.
Its great. we started with moose which is very lean but very tasty, beats the hell out of venison. We have continued the mix with venison and it is also very good. And last year our neighbor had a steer break a leg and he was going to leave it for the buzzards. 
We took it ( about 450 lbs) and also made for great burger with olive oil mixed in instead of fat.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

Alaska said:


> Years ago we started mixing our ground meat with olive oil and leave the fat out.
> Its great. we started with moose which is very lean but very tasty, beats the hell out of venison. We have continued the mix with venison and it is also very good. And last year our neighbor had a steer break a leg and he was going to leave it for the buzzards.
> We took it ( about 450 lbs) and also made for great burger with olive oil mixed in instead of fat.


 I'll have to try that thanks.


----------



## SpaceCadet12364 (Apr 27, 2003)

You can feed apples, pears, or other fruits if you have trees or have access to. We had a highland cow that wouldn't wait for them to fall like the rest. She would grab a branch pull it down and let go and what fell off she would eat. Ours love stale bread, apple turnovers, Bagels, or anything with allot of molasses. Limit stale bread to 2 loafs a day or yeast builds in their stomach. Remember what they eat affects the taste of the meat.


----------



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

_now let's. Talk. Pork if you want better bacon and chops better feed em corn for a month befor butchering to firm up the fat_

We also feed the brewers' grain with pasture to the American Guinea Hogs and half AGH/PBP, and once they get old enough (8+ months) they have plenty of fat, both exterior and marbling. In fact, if they get their way, they get too fat! The pork fat firms up nicely when cold and makes good sausage additions or lard when we get a pig with too much. 

We get enough grain that we give it to everything. The sheep like it too, but they don't make as much fat as the pigs. And since we get it free for the effort, we're pretty pleased with it!

That's why I was hoping that as the Holstein got older, he'd put on at least a shallow layer of fat using what we get free rather than paying money for corn.

Thanks for the information on other methods of hamburger making. We make hamburgers out of meatloaf mix, usually, that includes oatmeal, eggs and homemade spaghetti sauce. I've had more beef in the 2 months since we butchered than in the prior 6 years, so I'm still experimenting.
Kit


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

KIT.S said:


> We butchered one of our two Holstein bulls at 11 months because his name had become "D**NCOW!" when he got out regularly. The other will wait until he's about 16 months. The first is tender, tasty, and has nearly no fat at all. They were/are both on pasture with brewers' grain daily.
> 
> I'm confused about "grain." The brewers' grain is wheat and barley - the percentages change week to week. Generally, he gets 2 5-gallon buckets a day (remember, this stuff is very wet and weight is mostly water) and shares with his friend, a small pig. I realize that doesn't match corn, but would you expect him to put on fat with that feed after he gets past the growing-up-not-out stage? He's filled out, has no bones visible, but I'd like to have just a little fat on the steaks and best cuts. Had to use slaughter-house fat to make hamburger out of the first one.
> Kit


Brewers grain has had the starch taken out and contributes mostly protein. It is the starch in grain that produces fat.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Another trick to add moisture to lean ground beef is to saute stuff and mix it with the meat, a la meat loaf, but make patties. It will give off juice and moisten the meat without adding fat, just flavor. 

Herb/mushroom burgers - chop mushrooms fine, saute in butter with a little garlic until they soften up, let cool, mix with the meat along with whatever herbs you like and make patties. Parsley and thyme is what I use. 

Fajita burgers - the flavor of fajitas, in a burger. Chop fine and sweat down bell peppers, onion and garlic. Let cool, mix with the ground meat along with chopped canned chipotle peppers (or the bottled chipotle sauce that is out now) to the level of heat desired, some cumin, then make the patties. 

There are many other variations, too, but these are the ones that disappear fastest around here. Especially good grilled. 

With lean meat, you have to be extra careful not to overcook. Steaks, if you like them rare you have no worries. If you like well done steak, better make swiss steak or some other recipe that includes liquid and long, slow cooking. Or a long, strong marinade before grilling but that changes the flavor too much to suit me.


----------

